# Where to find bulk shovels...



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey i cant seem to find a good place to buy snow shovels

im looking for about 75 of them, but everyone online wants 9-11 bucks plus additional for shipping

i guess id have better luck waiting till home depot ones go on preseason sale for like 6.99

anyone have any luck? i was particulary looking at a plastic scoop, without the metal edge such as a suncast sp1400 (20") or the sp1300 (18")


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I guess these will be way out of your price range then:

http://www.cleaningsolutions4u.com/tsp_product_page.html

Sponsor at the top of the page.

They are the best shovel I have seen.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Silverstreak;841966 said:


> i guess id have better luck waiting till home depot ones go on preseason sale for like 6.99


Don't go with the cheap crap.....they wear out too fast.

Go with the sponsor at the top right of the page. Those are great shovels and you will get your monies worth.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TCLA;842034 said:


> Don't go with the cheap crap.....they wear out too fast.
> 
> Go with the sponsor at the top right of the page. Those are great shovels and you will get your monies worth.


Great minds think alike.   :salute:


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

I would think you could get the sponsor to cut you a deal, seeing as thats like 3 grand in shovels!


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

:laughing:I never, never, never,never thought I would ever hear...." Three Grand In Shovels" haha


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

I bought some of "the original snow plow" shovels, VERY VERY worth it! I was buying the $5.99 shovels from menards in bulk and was comming back from a storm with half of what I left with, still have the snow plow shovels after 1 whole season last year!


----------



## Silentroo (Jun 19, 2006)

They have always been better on price when you buy more than a store in your area. They actually set them up and deliever to our door for a lot less then on the web site. I have a number that are 4-5 years old that still work great. They will outperform anything else out there. Even work as a scraper as long as the ice is not too thick. 

Can't be beat at any price.....


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

i am still looking to pick up some more shovels myself.....Mark, TCLA - I have not used the snow plow shovels "yet", but ordered 2 30in & 1 36in about a month ago or so....got them within like 3 days. I liked what I saw, I also read good reviews from guys like you and ordered 3 more the other day......they should be getting here at the end of the week. I also ordered 4 more Dakota Snoblades for this year.....And Yes, I have a bunch of $6 suncast shovels along with a variety of others, these are becoming the cheap backup shovels that lay in the bed of the trucks all winter. I like having extras, and a variety.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Schuley;842329 said:


> I bought some of "the original snow plow" shovels, VERY VERY worth it! I was buying the $5.99 shovels from menards in bulk and was comming back from a storm with half of what I left with, still have the snow plow shovels after 1 whole season last year!


Exactly, perhaps if one bought good, quality shovels from the get-go, one wouldn't need so many in the long run.

It's that whole cost vs price concept.

Only problem I ran into was when I got my CC statement, I couldn't remember why I was buying SnowPlows from Iowa.  :laughing:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

That looks like a nice shovel, for sure. So easy a woman can use it, and apparently Mark O too.

I'm trying to stay away from yellow paint for my future snow removal purchases though..........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2COR517;842968 said:


> That looks like a nice shovel, for sure. So easy a woman can use it, and apparently Mark O too.
> 
> I'm trying to stay away from yellow paint for my future snow removal purchases though..........


I love yellow paint.

I've been using it for 15 years now.

PS I went with the 24" model, sand is heavy stuff.


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

i gotcha, my problem is i use a lot of subs, so its not so much the shovels breaking as it is when they walk away and never come back, ill load a guy with 6 shovels and 4 will come back

the proper way is to inventory each truck..etc but realistically, it works the first 3 storms till no one "feels" like doing it anymore

i was looking on spending up to 750 on shovels, not 3000, but thanks i wwas looking for the cheapest option as opposed to making the subs bring their own shovels


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Silverstreak;843292 said:


> i was looking on spending up to 750 on shovels, not 3000, but thanks i wwas looking for the cheapest option as opposed to making the subs bring their own shovels


Maybe if they bought their own they might shive a git about them?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;843300 said:


> Maybe if they bought their own they might shive a git about them?


Exactly.

Subs are to have their own equipment......no wonder they don't give a rat about caring for your tools. You've made shovels disposable for them. 

No shovel.....no work. Make it their problem, not yours.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Arn't subs supposed to have All of their OWN stuff? Otherwise they are just your employee and you are side steppin. own truck, own fuel, own insurance, own Tools, own time schedule....stuff like that. I am no tax guy, that is just how I understand it. 

But I do agree with the above poster....Bring your shovel or go home. Make it up to them if they want a nice shovel or not.


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

yeah i see what everyone is saying, some of my subs do bring their own..esp. those who never come to the yard, and go directly from their place to the snow site

others "forget" so i always do need spares

and i do run about 25 of my own guys to shovel

but this year im going to be a little more firm about making guys show up with shovels


dont know what the tax law would be, i mean, i do hire subs who supply labor to me as well as trucks, and many times i will let those guys use my paddlewheel snow blowers, so i can pay them their labor rate of 25 an hour to the sub, yet im collecting 45-65 an hr from the client because the guy is using a blower instead of a shovel


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Silverstreak;843440 said:


> dont know what the tax law would be, i mean,* i do hire subs who supply labor to me* as well as trucks, and many times i will let those guys use my paddlewheel snow blowers, so i can pay them their labor rate of 25 an hour to the sub, yet im collecting 45-65 an hr from the client because the guy is using a blower instead of a shovel


Keep going and you will find out what the tax law is.

If I'm reading it right, you have employees and not subs.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i got a few shovels you can have...i am tired of pushing them..LOL


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

hrmm, yet i pay JOE SCHMOE LLC and JOE SCHMOE LLC pays John Doe1, 2, 3, 4...etc, they work out of JOE SCHMOE LLC trucks, who has his own comapany snow insurance, vehicle ins. and 100k workmans comp & a signed sub agreement with me i do however let them use snowblowers, push spreaders and salt/calcium...do i need to make them employees for them to legally borrow my equipment? and should i sell the guys my salt so they can sell it back to me and be a true subcontractor? if so someone should tattle on some of the BIG GUYS (i mean the top 5 of the country) cause they do exactly what i do, let subs borrow/use shovels/loader pushers/supply salt..etc

its complicated enough! if i needed to do paperwork to "hire" another 100 guys...man thatd suck


the 25 of my own employees are mine on the books and work making mulch, driving truck, etc when theyre not shoveling snow


----------

